# Happy Tau Day!



## Whyusosrs? (Jun 28, 2011)

http://halftauday.com/

make sure to read your tau manifesto today!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrong url... you must really care a lot about it.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm horrible at math, so I'll just stick with pi day, which I understand.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 28, 2011)

It just makes so much sense to use tau instead of pi.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody cares.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not use both? xP


----------



## Erzz (Jun 28, 2011)

ALSO


----------



## Grzegorz (Jul 1, 2011)

the surface of an circle is pi r². it would be only more difficult if it would be 0.5tau r².


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2011)

Grzegorz said:


> the surface of an circle is pi r². it would be only more difficult if it would be 0.5tau r².


 
I don't particularly like the tau idea and argument, but you suck for saying that as if the whole section 3 of the manifesto didn't deal with exactly that. If you have an argument against their argument there, show it, but don't just repeat an argument that they've addressed already.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 1, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Why not use both? xP


 
Because, If they did that they wouldn't have anything to argue about.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jun 28, 2012)

Bump
Happy Tau day 2012!


----------



## Endgame (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, standardising Tau would make sense. For wave motion in physics, you could use k = tau/lambda. But I think I prefer the conventional formulæ using pi; Mathematicians are great in obfuscating common sense after all.

Anyway, happy Tau Day.


----------

